# Pizza sauce #3



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1/4 cup olive oil
2 tbsp minced garlic
2 (14oz) cans of italian tomatoes
2 (8oz) cans of tomato paste
2 tbsp oregano
2 tbsp basil
2 tbsp marjoram
1 tbsp salt
1 1/8 tbsp black pepper
1 tsp tabasco sauce

If using whole tomatoes process them in food processor or blender before adding to the sauce. 

In a non aluminum sauce pan add all ingredients except the salt, pepper and spices. 

Over medium heat bring ingredients to high simmer. Let simmer for 20-25 mins and add spices and salt and pepper. Stir with a wooden spoon and let simmer until the sauce reaches a fairly thick consistency. Adjust seasoning to taste.


----------

